# Two Whizzer Motorbikes $1200 (Craigslist)



## Vintage-Whizzer

Here are a couple of project bikes that I found in Richmond Virginia.
They would be great for a display in somebodies shop.
https://richmond.craigslist.org/bik/6100758055.html


----------



## catfish

Seems like a good deal.


----------



## stoney

I'm almost tempted. It is only about 2 1/2 hours from me.


----------



## Rust_Trader

stoney said:


> I'm almost tempted. It is only about 2 1/2 hours from me.





Go for it, I would if it was close to me.


----------



## bricycle

Non-complete one has the high compression head!


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer

An electrolysis bath would do wonders on the steel parts, if the steel is not full of cancer.


----------



## bricycle

someone was real brave putting one on a Monark seen lots of them crack at the BB/seat pillar.


----------



## jacob9795

I can't believe the Monark's pedestal light still has the top on it.


----------



## Balloonatic

Is it just me (with Los Angeles prices for perspective) or is this a bargain low price for two Whizzers??


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer

I just wonder how good of a deal these really are? The Aluminum, and zinc parts could such as the crankcases, heads, and carburetors could be badly corroded.The frames look to be very pitted, and I would suspect that the gas tanks could be very pitted as well. After you count the main parts out, all you have left is rusty kickstands, handlebars, and other misc. parts. I could picture the inside of the twist grips being froze shut and full of crusty rust. The best parts may be the sliding seats, and front forks. I bought a bunch of parts that looked like this, and those were the issues that I had found. Anyway, they look very cool, but I am just trying to put things into perspective. Without a proper inspection, it is hard to say.


----------



## halfatruck

looks like the rear dropout is missing on the Monark..........


----------



## WES PINCHOT

LOTS OF POTENTIAL FOR TWO TLC PROJECTS!


----------



## bricycle

Rule of thumb value on whizzers.
I has been my gauge to value any mostly complete "as found" engine (must have carb) at $300-$400.
High compression heads easily add $100 if sound. 300+ series add $100, auto clutches add $300, generators add $100-$200


----------

